# How To Make A Cheap Vivarium For A Snake



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello and welcome, today I am going to show you how to build a basic vivarium for small corn snake/small milk snake etc...
1. Get what you need together. What I use is a Storage tub with a lockable lide from Paper Supplies, Ink and Toner Supplies, Technology, Office Supplies, Furniture, Facilities - Staples for £9.09. You also need a heat mat which you can find on eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace for £9.49 including delivery. Then you can also find on eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace is a thermometer to see what temperature you vivarium is at, for about £3.00 including delivery, or just buy one at your local pet shop. Also on eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace you can get things for the snake to climb on aswell. Depending on what you get you can spend £5 Thats all you need to buy. do not need to buy are things that you use everyday. For instance, what I use is 2 cleaned out butter tubs for hides. I had a large plastic honey jar lid, but you can use pretty much any lid for the water dish. Also forget aspen bedding on eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace for £2.49 including delivery.
2. Ok first, you need clean out the RUB tub storage box, and then sterlize it and leave it to dry. Then put the aspen bedding in.
3. Make sure you have cleaned the butter tub and then cut an arch way on the top, make sure you put some tape, so it does not slice your snakes skin. Do that to the other one and then put one in the cold end and warm end.
3. Get the plastic lid and clean and fill with water.
4. Sterilize the plant/wood before you put in your snakes cage, then leave to dry and then put in.
5. Get your heat mat and wait for it warm up and then place under the bottom.
6. Put the thermometer in the tank.
Your down, put your snake in.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

7 - watch in horror as the tape from the hide gets stuck to your snake
8 - wonder what the smell is
9 - realise it's your snake frying as you didn't use a thermostat on the heat mat.
10 - buy a thermostat and fit it to the heat mat
11 - buy a new snake because you killed your last one.


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Meko said:


> 7 - watch in horror as the tape from the hide gets stuck to your snake
> 8 - wonder what the smell is
> 9 - realise it's your snake frying as you didn't use a thermostat on the heat mat.
> 10 - buy a thermostat and fit it to the heat mat
> 11 - buy a new snake because you killed your last one.


Ah yes, shoot, I was supposed to edit. Yes forgot the thermostat. I dont know what I was thinking saying tape.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Meko said:


> 7 - watch in horror as the tape from the hide gets stuck to your snake
> 8 - wonder what the smell is
> 9 - realise it's your snake frying as you didn't use a thermostat on the heat mat.
> 10 - buy a thermostat and fit it to the heat mat
> 11 - buy a new snake because you killed your last one.


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
Oh dear!


fuzzzzbuzzzz said:


> Ah yes, shoot, I was supposed to edit. Yes forgot the thermostat. I dont know what I was thinking saying tape.


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Fail  edit, edit fast!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fuzzzzbuzzzz said:


> Ah yes, shoot, I was supposed to edit. Yes forgot the thermostat. I dont know what I was thinking saying tape.


 
idea was right, just the important bits missing.. lol
just file down the sharp edges and use a thermostat and you're off and running.


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Meko said:


> idea was right, just the important bits missing.. lol
> just file down the sharp edges and use a thermostat and you're off and running.


 I know, lol. I forgot one of the most important things.


----------

